# Lindel Shepherds



## andrew.k.m (Feb 3, 2015)

I wanted to see if anyone here has bought a puppy from Lindel Shepherds located in Southeastern Pennsylvania.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andrew.k.m (Feb 3, 2015)

Wanted to update you all we meet Linda on Saturday and met her dogs and talked with her for 2 hours we put a deposit on a puppy from Dora and Riker. We get him mid April I can't wait to bring him home and then start training him.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!! Have fun....


----------



## twistx (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't have an answer for you but this breeder is also high on my list so I'm interested in other people's responses as well.


----------



## MairW (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Andrew my husband and I also have a pup from Lindel - Dora & Riker litter. 
Born 2-15-15


----------



## mdscola (Mar 17, 2017)

MairW said:


> Hi Andrew my husband and I also have a pup from Lindel - Dora & Riker litter.
> Born 2-15-15


Hi! 
I have your dog's brother from Lindel Shepherds, born on 2-15-15 from Dora and Riker. How is your dog doing?


----------

